# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 04/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn từ các khách sạn/resort ở các thành phố biển Vũng Tàu, Quy Nhơn sẽ mở đầu cho cập nhật tuần này. Và điểm đến mới mà Didau muốn giới thiệu tuần này là Santorini - một nơi để ngắm hoàng hôn và bình minh đẹp nhất, một địa điểm lãng mạn cho tuần trăng mật. Với những ai yêu thích sự lãng mạn thì hãy thử một lần đến đây nhé!  :Wink:  Cuối cùng sẽ là các tour đến đảo ngọc Côn Sơn, Quảng Bình, Yangon, Thượng Hải. Cùng xem và lên kế hoạch để Alehap nhé các bạn! 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Khách sạn Kỳ Hòa, Vũng Tàu - Trọn gói nghỉ dưỡng “Biển và Nắng”*

Giá: 2.150.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe với điểm tâm sángTrái cây tại phòng1 bữa ăn trưa và 1 bữa ăn tốiXe đưa đón tại bến tàu cánh ngầm Vũng Tàu và ra bãi tắm biển mỗi ngàyGiá đã bao gồm thuế

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Seegull Hotel, Quy Nhơn - “Honeymoon Package”*

Giá: 2.450.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe Double và ăn sáng buffet hàng ngàyPhục vụ nước trái cây khi nhận phòng và đĩa trái cây tại phòng hàng ngày1 chai rượu vang, bánh, hoa và trang trí đặc biệt trong phòng1 bữa ăn tối (6 món) cho 2 người1 phiếu thưởng thức trà hoặc cà phê và bánh ngọt tại Panorama BarGiảm 10% dịch vụ giặt ủi và 20% dịch vụ SpaThuế và phí phục vụ

Điều kiện: 

Tham quan Tp.Quy Nhơn (1/2 ngày) với giá ưu đãi: 825.000 VND/ 2 ngườiChương trình không thay đổi theo yêu cầu và không hoàn tiền cho những mục không sử dụngChương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/12/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hội An Beach Resort, Hội An - Trọn gói mùa hè “Cham Islands Getaway”*

Giá: 3.520.000 VND++/ người (chia sẻ phòng Twin)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Garden View Deluxe với bữa sáng buffet mỗi ngày1 bữa ăn tối kiểu Việt tại nhà hàng ven sông Cửa Đại (không bao gồm thức uống)Tour Cù Lao Chàm nửa ngày, bao gồm chi phí lặn biển và 1 bữa trưa với hải sản40 phút Zen Foot RestĐưa đón sân bay và xe buýt đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình 

* Lưu ý:
Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụTrong thời tiết xấu, các tour Cù Lao Chàm sẽ thay thế bằng tour nửa ngày đi thuyền trên sông Thu BồnTất cả các giá có thể thay đổi mà không thông báo trước 

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 03/05 - 30/09/2012. (không kết hợp với các chương trình khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Seahorse Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “Ưu đãi mùa hè 2012”*

Trong tuần: 3.900.000 VND++/ 2 ngườiCuối tuần : 4.000.000 VND++/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe Garden ViewĂn sáng buffet tại nhà hàng Hippocampe1 suất ăn trưa và 1 suất ăn tối tại Seahorse Bistro1 suất massage body 60 phút hoặc tour tham quan Bàu Sen trong 2 giờ (không áp dụng vào cuối tuần)Sử dụng miễn phí dịch vụ sauna từ 11:00 đến 15:00Giảm 20% dịch vụ Spa và 15% dịch vụ F&B

* Lưu ý: giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng từ 01/04 - 31/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hương Giang Hotel Resort & Spa, Huế - “Summer Promotion Package”*

Giá: 3.969.000 VND nett/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Deuxe River View với buffet sáng1/2 ngày city tour (Kinh thành Huế và chùa Thiên Mụ) bằng xe và thuyền rồng với HDV không bao gồm vé vào cổng và chi phí cá nhânThức uống và giỏ trái cây chào đón khi đến1 bữa tối cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Royal với thực đơn RoyalMiễn phí 25 phút Sauna & Jacuzzi cho 2 người

Chương trình áp dụng từ 1/4 - 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Santorini - Hòn đảo của những thiên thần Hy Lạp* 

Santorini thuộc cụm đảo Cyclades nằm trên biển Aegean của Hy Lạp. Hòn đảo được đặt tên là Santorini vào thế kỷ 13 với nguồn cảm hứng từ Thánh Irene (Saint Irene). Sanorini có kiến trúc rất độc đáo với những ngôi làng nằm chênh vênh trên đồi hướng ra biển. Hầu hết các ngôi nhà ở Santorini đều có màu trắng, tinh khiết với sắc xanh của màu nước biển Địa Trung Hải điểm xuyết nơi mái vòm, cửa sổ tạo nên một khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp và hết sức lãng mạn. Do đó, không có gì ngạc nhiên khi Santorini được bình chọn là nơi ngắm hoàng hôn và bình minh đẹp nhất, địa điểm lãng mạn nhất để tổ chức đám cưới và tuần trăng mật. Cùng đến và khám phá thôi nào các bạn ơi!  :Smile: 

*Stelios Palace*

Giá: từ 33$

Khách sạn được bao quanh bởi khu vườn xinh đẹp, phòng được thiết kế và bày trí khá bắt mắt với đầy đủ tiện nghi, sạch sẽ, có hồ bơi đẹp. Khách sạn nằm ở vị trí thuận tiện gần nhiều nhà hàng và quán bar.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Nemesis Hotel*

Giá: từ 59$

Khách sạn sạch sẽ, nằm ở vị trí khá tiện lợi chỉ mất vài phút đi bộ đến trung tâm của thị trấn.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

